# Looking For: Myaskovsky Recording.



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

I just read Myaskovsky's Wikipedia entry and found that Glenn Gould admired his First Piano Sonata in D Minor. I have searched some on Amazon and can't find the 1st - though there are others, 2, & 3. Anybody know an available recording of this work that doesn't cost $59 (or more)? And, opinions other than GG's would be welcome re the D minor work. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I went to arkivmusic.com and found only (!) one recording, on Marco Polo by Endre Hegedüs. It's downloadable from there. The same album is also available on iTunes (in the US at least) and at www.classicalarchives.com where you can buy the sonata track by track instead of springing for the whole album.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much! I don't know arkivmusic or www.classicalarchives.com, so I am grateful for that info as well. jd



BPS said:


> I went to arkivmusic.com and found only (!) one recording, on Marco Polo by Endre Hegedüs. It's downloadable from there. The same album is also available on iTunes (in the US at least) and at www.classicalarchives.com where you can buy the sonata track by track instead of springing for the whole album.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

I went to www.classicalarchives, joined and have downloaded the Sonata and am listening to it now.  Very cool process, very good buy - the download for the entire sonata was $5.34 (4 movements). I'm getting a healthy dose of counterpoint and for that I am very thankful. Had to interrupt the Berg Violin Concerto to listen! Hegedus is very good! Thanks again!



BPS said:


> I went to arkivmusic.com and found only (!) one recording, on Marco Polo by Endre Hegedüs. It's downloadable from there. The same album is also available on iTunes (in the US at least) and at www.classicalarchives.com where you can buy the sonata track by track instead of springing for the whole album.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

jdavid said:


> I went to www.classicalarchives, joined and have downloaded the Sonata and am listening to it now.  Very cool process, very good buy - the download for the entire sonata was $5.34 (4 movements). I'm getting a healthy dose of counterpoint and for that I am very thankful. Had to interrupt the Berg Violin Concerto to listen! Hegedus is very good! Thanks again!


Should you at some time wish to investigate my preference, McLachlan's Sonatas 1, 2, 3, 6 (Olympia), are now available at Amazon.com Marketplace from $13.76. Regis only reissued his Sonatas 4 & 5...available at the aforementioned from $10.90. Olympia CD with 7, 8, 9 starts from $18.99.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks much for the information. I just ordered the 1,2,3,6 and the 4,5, recordings by McLachlan. I like the D minor very much and I can see where all this may lead. Can you recommend any of his symphonic work?



Vaneyes said:


> Should you at some time wish to investigate my preference, McLachlan's Sonatas 1, 2, 3, 6 (Olympia), are now available at Amazon.com Marketplace from $13.76. Regis only reissued his Sonatas 4 & 5...available at the aforementioned from $10.90. Olympia CD with 7, 8, 9 starts from $18.99.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

jdavid said:


> Thanks much for the information. I just ordered the 1,2,3,6 and the 4,5, recordings by McLachlan. I like the D minor very much and I can see where all this may lead. Can you recommend any of his symphonic work?


You're welcome, enjoy.

Syms 5 & 9 - Downes (Marco Polo)
Sym. 6 - Jarvi (DG)
Syms. 15 & 27 - Svetlanov (Alto)
Syms. 24 & 25 - Yablonsky (Naxos)

You didn't ask for, but: Violin Concerto - Repin (Philips); Cello Concerto, Cello Sonatas - Rodin (Arte Nova); String Quartets 3, 10, 13 - Leningrad Taneyev Qt. (Melodiya).


----------

